# Hướng dẫn mẹ bỉm cách dùng Pumpa Comfort đơn giản, hiệu quả



## trang123 (26/3/21)

*Hướng dẫn mẹ bỉm cách dùng Pumpa Comfort đơn giản, hiệu quả*
_      Phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort – giải pháp tối ưu cho mẹ mới sinh em bé. Sản phẩm được sản xuất tại Việt Nam dựa trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại, tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Để sử dụng sản phẩm được hiệu quả nhất mẹ cần tham khảo hướng dẫn sử dụng chi tiết. Tại bài viết này, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn cho bạn _*cách dùng Pumpa Comfort*_ đơn giản và nhanh chóng._

*Hướng dẫn lắp đặt phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort*

Phễu hút sữa được thiết kế khá đơn giản và hiện đại. Bởi vậy, mẹ sẽ không cần mất quá nhiều thời gian trong khâu lắp đặt sản phẩm. Các bước thực hiện cụ thể như sau:
Bước 1: Chuẩn bị dụng cụ: phễu hút sữa, cổng cổ nối.
Bước 2: Lắp van vịt vào cổ nối – Chú ý tránh làm rách van vịt.
Bước 3: Dùng hai ngón tay cái, ấn vào tai của nhẫn chuyển đổi, ngón trỏ và ngón giữa kéo phần vành phễu để lộ ra phần họng phễu.
Bước 4: Để đầu ti của mẹ nằm trong phần họng phễu, sau đó đẩy phần vành phễu áp vào bầu ngực.
Bước 5: Lắp cổng nối vào máy hút sữa và tiến hành hút.

*Một số chú ý khi sử dụng phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort*

Cách dùng Pumpa Comfort khá đơn giản, tuy nhiên các mẹ cũng cần phải đảm bảo một số lưu ý sau để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất:

Chú ý vệ sinh sạch sẽ mọi thiết bị trước khi hút sữa
Mọi khớp nối trong quá trình lắp phễu đều đảm bảo kín để tạo lực khi hút sữa.
Vắt sữa theo đúng thời gian, không vắt quá lâu.
Lựa chọn size phễu phù hợp để không bị đau núm ti.
Phễu hút sữa phù hợp với mọi loại máy hút sữa trên thị trường hiện nay.
   Phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort là sản phẩm phù hợp với mọi bà mẹ Việt Nam. Sản phẩm ngày càng được nhiều khách hàng ưa chuộng sử dụng. Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn chi tiết ngay hôm nay.


----------



## An Nhiên (26/3/21)

Giờ có cả phễu hút sữa luôn ạ?


----------

